# SnowBall Pleco or Galaxy Pleco?



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

I've bought a Pleco which was labeled as Baryancistrus sp. LDA-033 (SnowBall Pleco, http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loric...yanci/31_F.PHP). But my fish doesn't have dots as big as LDA-033 usually has, the fish looks more like Leporacanthicus galaxias L-07 (Vampire Pleco, http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loric...raca/138_F.PHP). The problem is I don't see teeth in my pleco's mouth so maybe it is really LDA-033 - I just don't know and that's why need your help guys. Please help me identify my fish. Thanks in advance for any help!







Here are some pics of my fish and it's mouth:


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

* You will get a better response in the tankbuster and bottomdwellers forum, so topic moved


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I think it's an LDA 033. He looks like the one I used to have ...
View attachment 89927


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I too think it's a Snowball Pleco (Baryancistrus sp., LDA33/L142).
It's mouth is similar to other Baryancistrus pleco's such as Gold Nuggets, and the shape of the mouth as well as the size and number of teeth most defintely rule out the Vampire Pleco (or any other carnivorous pleco species).

Sweet fish, btw


----------



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I too think it's a Snowball Pleco (Baryancistrus sp., LDA33/L142).
> It's mouth is similar to other Baryancistrus pleco's such as Gold Nuggets, and the shape of the mouth as well as the size and number of teeth most defintely rule out the Vampire Pleco (or any other carnivorous pleco species).
> 
> Sweet fish, btw :nod:


Thanks guys for your help!







It was very important for me to get to known if I have a carnivore or herbivorous (or omnivorous







) pleco. From day to day my 3 Snowball Plecos become more beautiful







. My fish are now much darker in colour - they are now black with beautiful white dots (the pictures were taken the first day and that's why my plecos were little pale and frightened).


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, you even got 3 Snowballs







I love those guys: too bad they seem to have vansihed from my local aquarium stores...








And yeah, the pale coloration threw me off a bit, but now that you say they've darkened up I'm 100% positive they are Snowballs indeed.

Oh, and just for future reference - this is what the mouth of carnivorous pleco's look like:
View attachment 90196

Vampire Pleco (Leporacanthicus galaxias)

View attachment 90195

Goldy/Sunshine Pleco (Scobinancistrus/Panaque aureatus)

Quite a difference, eh?










(Both pics from www.planetcatfish.com)


----------



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Man, you even got 3 Snowballs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Judazzz for the great info!







Here are some new pics of my plecos (sorry for the dirty glass







) and few pics of my Horseface Loaches (_Acanthopsis choirorhynchus_)









PS. I also love Snowball Plecos







Actually I'm planning to buy few Gold Nugget Plecos (L177, L018 or L081).


----------

